
Test Automatiom Strategy - lancerkind
http://agilenoir.biz/podcast/build-a-solid-pyramid/
======
lancerkind
Test Automation Strategy Series [https://agilenoir.biz/series/agile-
thoughts/](https://agilenoir.biz/series/agile-thoughts/)

001 Build a solid pyramid 002 Microtests at the base of the pyramid 003
Macrotests at the top of the pyramid 004 The Pyramid's secret floor 005
Subcutaneous Tests 006 Riddles from the Sphinx and Answers within the Pyramid
007 Size Matters 008 The Conductor: Continuous Integration

